# AOKP puts my note 2 in global roaming mode



## Doncerda (May 20, 2013)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.2.2 (JB)

Source:: 
Ever since I have been running AOKP on my galaxy note 2 it always seems to revert back to global roaming within a couple of hours or after a reboot. now you have to understand how frustrating this can be because I'm only on 4G for a while and then all of a sudden I get no signal. So I've come to this forum to see if I can find a solution to this I'm currently running the latest radio and the latest build of jelly beans 16 but I love AOKP and want to go back. if you need any more details are any specifications let me know and I'll be as detailed and specific as I can. thanks in advance for any help. I'm new here at usually go to XDA or Android Central but my post there has been ignored for some reason


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

You need to ask/ post this question in general discussion, questions.
But as far as I know, 4.2.2 (pure AOSP) ROMs are not fully compatible yet to the NOTE 2; and will loose all touchwiz S-Pen functions.
Once you have flashed an 4.2... AOSP ROM, you'll have to revert back to 4.1.1. The simplest method would be to use Mark Skippen's program (donate version)...
"Galaxy Note Toolkit" http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1923956

I would delete your post here and re-post it in the questions area


----------



## Doncerda (May 20, 2013)

I've tried this roll kit and it didn't work for my phone... That's why I used causal root method sand looking at that thread on xda this won't do anything different to my note 2 than I already have. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## Doncerda (May 20, 2013)

How do I delete this post


----------

